# Wow...



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

I realized how casual the DS and Wii are after looking through this:

http://www.gamestop.com/browse/search.aspx?Ns=Sort_ETA|0&N=5

Only two games caught my eye (I read to pg.15) and one was a new WarioWare game for Ds, and the other was Calling for Wii. Everything else looks like a kid game or something I would fall asleep playing. Then I looked at the PS3, XBOX360, and PC games and I saw a huge difference.


----------



## Zex (Feb 4, 2010)

Hahahaha.


----------



## Micah (Feb 4, 2010)

Did you see what the Wii did to Madden? *shudders*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 4, 2010)

You just realized that?


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> You just realized that?


qft

Wii and DS sucks IMO. I only like very few games for both systems. Nothing like N64 and older systems where they had so many amazing games.


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 4, 2010)

Ew.
Sunny With A Chance?
Wtf,


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Also, the names are...

GameCUBE
DS = Dual Screen (how original)
Wii (I have to go Wii!)


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2010)

Why are you guys so against the Wii? So what if it's casual?


----------



## Nixie (Feb 4, 2010)

What's wrong with casual? there are some people who can't handle the hard stuff >.>


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Also, the names are...
> 
> GameCUBE
> DS = Dual Screen (how original)
> Wii (I have to go Wii!)


Because Sony and Microsoft's naming system is _so_ much better.

PlayStation
PlayStation 2
PlayStation 3

What's next? Oh, oh, lemme guess! PlayStation...FOUR!! ZOMG!! AND THE XBOX 720!!


At least the Wii actually has good meaning behind its name, and it's very creative and simple.


But regardless of name, we all know which ones are selling the best. ;D


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Ew.
> Sunny With A Chance?
> Wtf,


Oh please tell me you're joking.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

All console names are bad. Admit it. Except for the Okama Gamesphere.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> All console names are bad. Admit it. Except for the Okama Gamesphere.


Nintendo 64 is an awesome name.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, the one that doesn't sound like the noise a kid makes when he's running around the house naked.


----------



## Nixie (Feb 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Yea, the one that doesn't sound like the noise a kid makes when he's running around the house naked.


True... XD


----------



## Vivi (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's selling best because all the little kiddies need something to play


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 4, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget gramma and grampa.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, the Wii is a great console! It's not just for kids, it's for everyone! /sarcasm


----------



## Vivi (Feb 4, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh oops, sorry, forgot about them


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You act like Nintendo of America decided on the name. Actually, NoA _hated_ the name at first, because of all the bad puns. "Wii" doesn't have any silly homophones in Japanese. It's no problem over there, and it shouldn't be a problem anywhere else. It's just a name, and a very creative and simple one at that. If you make fun of it then you're just acting like a five year old who laughs when they hear the word "Uranus". >_>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original name sounded cooler "Nintendo Revolution". What was wrong with that?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's selling best because it appeals to more people. Not just little kids and old people, _everyone_. The average Wii gamer is in their 20s, anyway. Not 10s, not 60s. 20s. >_>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really sad...


----------



## Pear (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Average _is the keyword.
If you add 5 million 7 year olds to 5 million 80 year olds, and divide by 10 million, you get 20 as an average age.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too long, hard to say in other languages, and isn't fitting. Sure, the Wii is a gaming revolution, but what happens when the next console comes out? OH, I KNOW... LET'S CALL IT THE NINTENDO REVOLUTION _2!!_ The name "Wii" fits perfectly. The Wii emphasizes on playing games together, thus the "we" homophone. And the two "i"s represent two people playing together. Plus it's short, simple, and easy to say in any language. It's the perfect name.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is really sad.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it is. It's not something to be sarcastic about. >_>

The Wii _does_ target hardcore audiences, too. So what if it also targets casual gamers and non-gamers? Those people may become the hardcore gamers of the future! Nintendo's expanding the gaming audience. That's a _good_ thing.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obesity!!


----------



## Pear (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err, no. Just because my mom played Wii sports for 10 minutes doesn't mean she'll go out and buy GTA 4.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The *censored.2.0*box and the Wii.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...no. The most common age of Wii gamers is 29. _Most common_.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, old folks.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is your source for this?


----------



## Pear (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's... slightly depressing and unnerving at the same time. XD


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guy One: I'm gonna go play with my brother's Wii
Guy Two: Dohohohohoho. _That's what she said!_

Best name ever Tye, best name ever.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you realize that that's not a pro for us.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not _everyone_ is going to become hardcore gamers, but there are many people who have been exposed to video games now thanks to the Wii that have never done so before. Of course not every single person is going to become a core gamer, but some of them will, and that's good. But really, it doesn't matter if you're casual or hardcore. All that matters is that you have fun. If some people can have a ton of fun with Wii Sports and Wii Fit, then let them be. How is that any different from you having fun with your core games? It isn't. The only difference is the games themself. Every game is different, but the reason behind all games are the same; to bring entertainment to people. If it succeeds in that, then it's all good.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2010)

Guys, the Wii isn't just for kids. It appeals to everyone. Its games range from Casual - Hardcore. And instead of complaining about it, go and trade it in for another system so that you don't have to deal with it anymore.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Most hardcore gamers are in their 30s, you know. It's not all teens, despite what you may want to believe.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30 year olds?

Dear god, you _are_ living a lie.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

lol@this thread
http://marcibones.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/****storm-flyer.jpg


----------



## Pear (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good post. It's not like my mom would want to play a, "hardcore game" anyways. She stops in the door whenever I'm playing a shooting game and says, "How can you play that? It's so gross!" XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every single source I've ever read about the subject has said that. It's not a lie. >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!! Now do you see? It doesn't matter what types of games you play. All that matters is that you have fun in the process. Now can't we all just get along? >_>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me $20 then we'll talk about getting along.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

What. I'm confused, because why is 20 years old being gamers a bad thing? Are hardcore gamers supposed to all be 9 or something.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 4, 2010)

What are your sources for all of this info?


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Now can't we all just get along? >_>


Sure thing... EVERYBODY!! 

"Kum bay ya, my Lord, kum bay ya!"


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Key of C?


----------



## Pear (Feb 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be on tenor or bass.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> What. I'm confused, because why is 20 years old being gamers a bad thing? Are hardcore gamers supposed to all be 9 or something.


Being 40 and doing the Hula Hoop in a video game is disturbing as hell.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> What are your sources for all of this info?


Surveys and such that I've seen online at various places. If you want to see them, then find them yourself. It's not like I bookmark them all. >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'll just leave this here</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yessir! I have my guitar all ready... 
And a 1, a 2, a 1 2 3 4...
Kum bay ya, my Lord, kum bay ya!!


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said 30s was the average age for _hardcore_ gamers. Most common age for Wii gamers in in their 20s. Nobody even mentioned 40s. And why does it matter _what_ age you are?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I call voice beating!


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'll just leave this here</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks much. ;D


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 15. Some people shouldn't be playing video games. Some people should. The Wii is breaking that borderline.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'll just leave this here</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, look at the xbox failure rate. What a horrible console


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still don't see anyone giving a *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can be 80 and be a hardcore gamer though, casual and hardcore both have no age restrictions.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't actually mean it's a bad console. Have you played one?


----------



## Pear (Feb 4, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's fun though. =D
Most of the failures are due to overheating. Don't run your console 48 hours straight with no ventilation and you won't get RRoD.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 4, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have one and I don't like it at all.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why should some people not play video games?! If people want to have fun, let them have fun!! Age is just a number.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

Honestly if the 360 had the Wii reliability it'd be the best console this gen.


----------



## Pear (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Honestly if the 360 had the Wii reliability it'd be the best console this gen.


But oh no, they had to release it in 2005 to get a leg up on the competition. >__>
Thanks for all the debugging effort Microsoft.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

All the systems have terrible reliability though. After like 50 years an NES could still work fine. These systems and discs? Not so much.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucks for you then.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 5, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> there are some people who can't handle the hard stuff


That's what she said.


----------



## David (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your an idiot. shut up.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an informative response! That must've taken a lot of work for you to think of that! Surely you are a master of logic!


----------



## David (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, it just sums you up in a few nice simple words that even that small brain of yours can understand.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again, an incredible response full of proof to back it up! Wow, I can't argue with that logic!


----------



## AndyB (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA! David has you beat...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You realize this is sarcasm, right? =p


----------



## AndyB (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no I cannot. I am too dumb-founded by David's epicness.


----------



## David (Feb 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah dude im pretty awesome


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2010)

Badassery response, man! He's winning, Tye.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people don't spend all day writing essays for responses


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 5, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inb4walloftextohgodhereitcoooommmeeessss


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but it wouldn't hurt to actually throw some logic into it, not just baseless insults. >_>


----------



## David (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they legitly apply to you.


----------

